# Seafood Spaghetti



## tonyfernande (Jun 7, 2002)

Would anyone happen to know the ingredients used in Seafood spaghetti (Calamari, tuna, and mussel), from the famous Italian restaurant chain in Asia called Capricciosa.  I am dying to find out the rest of the ingredients.  I would really love to know the exact recipe, especially brand names of ingredients, and how much quantity of each ingredient is used to come out with the "to die for" taste.  I would very, very much aprreciate an answer.  Do you have your own "to die for" spaghetti recipe.
Sincerely,
Tony Fernandez
GUAM.


----------



## Finally (Jun 7, 2002)

*Downloaded Japanese Language . . .*

Tony:
I love a challenge; so I went looking for the recipe you have requested. 
I noticed you are in Guam, any chance you can read Japanese?
I searched the restaurant, by name, and got a hit for www.capricciosa.com and went to it.
On the way there I was presented with a requirement for Japanese Language support to accept the connection; I responded affirmitively and got to the site.
Going down the Nav Bar I found a garlic symbol and the words "In English," so I hit that too.
I ended up at the WDI Home page (We Do It!) which had logos for 12 restaurant chains - so I went back to the www.capricciosa.com page and selected la lista, where I found tuna, calamari and clams in tomato sauce listed under Spaghetti 1570 yen ~ 1630 yen

BUT NO RECIPE !

Under their FAQs I found:
Q. I loved the spaghetti(pasta) I had. Can you show me the recipe? (This part sound familiar Tony?)
A. Sorry- our recipes are trade secrets! Our special sauces are made using whole tomatoes imported from Italy. Since the sauce is concocted in large amounts, which is the secret of its tastiness, it will be difficult to reproduce at home 

Sorry that they are so protective of their fare; but, from what you have said, and that you are looking for the recipe, It must be a good meal.
One secret I will pass on, from local Italian Restaurants, is the use of Italian Canned (tinned) Tomatoes which list the ingredients as Tomatoes, or, Tomatoes and Tomato juice.  No salt, citric (whatever) ascorbic (something) or even Basil, just tomaotes with or without tomato juice. The difference is noticeable.  Please, try to find some of these, then, Using the freshest of ingredients, make your own fresh pasta AND fresh Tuna, Calamari and Clams in Tomato sauce.
Best of luck, and Good Cooking,
David


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi tony!  

Welcome to DiscussCooking.  I used to live on Guam - but it was definately in it's more natural state then.  No big hotels or anything.  I lived on Tumon bay and it was nothing but boonies and a dirt road from the main road.  The first "highrise" apartments were going up right beside us - 3 whole stories!!!!  

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Easy Seafood Pasta With Artichokes recipe (from a great friend)

2Tbsp. each: olive oil and diced green onion (more  onion to your taste--I use more)
2-3 garlic cloves
1/3 cup dry white or red wine (I use red)
1/4 teaspoon pepper (I use freshly ground)
1 (26-oz) jar tomato pasta sauce (Paul Newman's brands are quite good--out of taste prejudice I avoid Ragu but it's up to you)
1 (14 oz. can quartered (I chop smaller) artichoke hearts (non-oiled), drained
1 (10 oz.) can baby clams, undrained (I also will throw in some cooked shrimp if I have it on hand)
Herbs--your discretion but suggested:  2Tbsp.  each fresh chopped basil and  parsley or 2tsp. dried of each  (I also add a little dried oregano as well) taste as the jar of pasta sauce you choose may vary in herbal flavors
4 cups hot cooked linguine (about 8 oz of uncooked pasta) I use spaghetti

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium -high heat.  Add the onions and garlic, and saute 2 minutes or until tender.  Add wine, pepper, pasta sauce, artichoke hearts and clams (shrimps).  Reduce heat, and simmer for 5 minutes.  Stir in basil and parsley( and oregano if you're like me).  Serve sauce over pasta and top with  parmesan cheese, add crusty Italian bread, and salad.  Yum!  PS--even better if you have the time to make your own pasta sauce but your friends really won't know the difference and you don't have to tell them.   Bon apetit!


----------

